# Shadowrun in RI/southern Mass!!



## GlassJaw (Sep 17, 2004)

Hi all.  There has been a lot of talk about Shadowrun lately in the boards and I'm close to putting a group together but I'm looking for 1-2 more players to round out the group.  I dabbled with SR 1ed and 2ed in the past and I'm really interested in trying out 3ed.

If anyone in the area is interested in a Shadowrun game, let me know: chris7476@yahoo.com


----------

